# Buy me, I'm German!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm posting this here only because the guy has been trying to sell this ADA tank for so long now that he has dropped the price to a ridiculuous amount.

$65 for a true German ADA tank.

C'mon, call him! If I didn't have about 50 tanks that I want to get rid of I'd buy it myself.

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?t=20815

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

That's leon, he was at one of are meetings.... he always has cool stuff for sale... i'm in the same spot, got a lot of tanks and need to sell them...


----------

